# I Broke Up with Boyfriend



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

I had just been on here this weekend and replied that boyfriend and I had been together for 1 1/2 years, and well, I officially broke things off today. I really liked the guy, I thought we got along amazingly well. Just one too many times of being told he fell asleep. He had this habit of telling me what days he would have off as they sometimes switch. If he didn't make plans with me for those days I would leave it at that, I let him pursue. So he called as usual and let me know his day off was going to be different and it just so happened it was the same day I was off, my only day off a week. I was expecting to hear from him that day and when I did not I called him and got no answer so I left a message about getting together. the next day he texted me saying he had fallen asleep. At 5 pm, I know this man, I don't think so. The man has trouble sleeping, I know he looks at his phone....funny how he sure doesn't miss a call from work, so no way!!!!! He either had no desire to see me, something (someone) better came up, was with someone else, or didn't want to be bothered and I have given him plenty of space and been extremely understanding of his schedule and his situation. No way, that was it, I was done. I did not reply to his text. I do not believe him.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

AVR1962 said:


> I had just been on here this weekend and replied that boyfriend and I had been together for 1 1/2 years, and well, I officially broke things off today. I really liked the guy, I thought we got along amazingly well. Just one too many times of being told he fell asleep. He had this habit of telling me what days he would have off as they sometimes switch. If he didn't make plans with me for those days I would leave it at that, I let him pursue. So he called as usual and let me know his day off was going to be different and it just so happened it was the same day I was off, my only day off a week. I was expecting to hear from him that day and when I did not I called him and got no answer so I left a message about getting together. the next day he texted me saying he had fallen asleep. At 5 pm, I know this man, I don't think so. The man has trouble sleeping, I know he looks at his phone....funny how he sure doesn't miss a call from work, so no way!!!!! He either had no desire to see me, something (someone) better came up, was with someone else, or didn't want to be bothered and I have given him plenty of space and been extremely understanding of his schedule and his situation. No way, that was it, I was done. I did not reply to his text. I do not believe him.


Is this the guy who invited you for Christmas Day and then acted surprised to see you.
If I recall correctly he had hinted at buying you a piece of jewelry but he “forgot”.
You gave it your best effort but he wouldn’t or couldn’t reciprocate so just move on.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah, we get the level of respect we treat ourselves to. Sounds like it was time to move on.

Funny, I was just thinking that same thing about my husband the other day. I have to beg and remind and cajole to get him to remember something that's important to me, but he ALWAYS manages to show up - on time - for things that matter to him. Selective caring, I call it.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

He's been this way since you've known him IIRC so it was always a question of how long you could tolerate it. He'll probably be back with an "explanation" as he's done in the past. Block him so you aren't tempted to believe him this time. Better to move on.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear this, AVR. Yeah I agree with you, I dont believe him either. You deserve much better, you deserve someone who proves they want to spend time with you and that you are important. (for that matter so do I!) I'm glad you stood up for yourself and put an end to this. Sending hugs!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Better luck next time.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

I've already told you that you have a habit of sticking around for too long. So, won't bother saying it again.


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

Went out my my lady friends last night and had a good time. It was best to end things, and yes, I stay too long in something that is not right. Something I need to work on.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

My daughter had a 3-strike rule in high school. In fact, she had a guy 'fall asleep' when he was supposed to pick her up for a date, twice. He didn't get a third chance.


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

Received a text from ex-boyfriend telling me he cares for me deeply, that his hands are tied as far as work and his schedule and at times he is just so tired. He wanted to talk face to face last night and I didn't reply. I was actually out and din't see his text when it came thru. I am not going to be pulled back into this. In the 1 1/2 years we dated we did not do one walk together, something I very much enjoy and mentioned to him. We never had one breakfast together which in my book is strange. For me one of the final lines in the sand was Thanksgiving this year. He had originally told me that he might have to work but he knew he was welcome if he didn't have to work and he knew what time I was planning to eat. My daughters and their families were here and one of my girlfriends came over. he called an hour after he knew I had planned to serve the meal, told me he had found out that morning he didn't have to work. I asked him if he wanted to come over an he told me that there was a football game on that he wanted to watch and he'd be over later. That really bothered me and that for me showed he didn't care about me, he was focused on him and I was supposed to understand that. That's not how relationships work. It was then that felt like he was wanting a friends with benefits and that was never my intent.

It's been a rather hard week but I realize I have to honor my self worth. I have to value me and what is important to me and my needs inside this relationship were not being met and I felt I was not being heard. At times that I tried to bring up a subject he would either laugh it off and just reassure me that everything was good or he would get upset that i asked the same question twice. His actions were not matching his words and I was not feeling the connection any longer. I have no doubt this is why he has been single for so long. I am not sure he really know how to treat someone in a relationship. 

I went out with a friend last night, laughed and had a good time.

Life for me goes on. My students are preparing for recital at the end of this month and this is where I need to focus.

Last month I applied to adopt a basset hound thru a rescue organization. My home and yard was approved so hopefully I will have a walking partner and companion soon!!!


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Good for you! High five and hugs!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

It's been entirely his way from the beginning and that's how he expects it to be. Who knows what he does with all that free time he's not with you but that's what he prefers and he's not likely to change. Better to block him and move on. 

Best choice ever to get a rescue. I have two and they're ideal walking partners.


----------

